# Sand Flea Help



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Was wondering how far down you have to dig to get these little devils?I used to always just buy them frozen but I think it takes out the whole "fun" factor of pomp fishing from the surf and my fat azz needs to quit being lazy.
I went out to Opal Beach yesterday in Navarre and tried to dig up some fleas with only getting 4 decent sized ones.I dug up where I saw bubbles and threw the sand in a gallon bucket with many small holes drilled into it to filter the sand out but usually I ended up with nothing but little shells.Are they out of season or something?Dig deeper?Better location?Dig closer to the water?


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont look for bubbles, that is usually clams of some sort. I stand near the edge of the surf and look parallel to the surfs egde where the surf is rolling over the sand and pulling back. You will see what looks like a several little v's all clustered together in the retracting surf. That is the "antennae" of the fleas sticking up grabbing food. The antennae only stick up for a few seconds then go away. Kind of hard to describe but when you see it and are looking for it you will know exactly what it is. They are really easy to see early in the morning and late in the evening when the sun is at low angle to the ground. 

Where you see those little v's is where you want to dig. I personally dug them by hand for a few years. Then I splurged and bought a flea rake. Lets just say get a flea rake. Makes things way easier. In a few minutes and couple of scoops I can usually get enough fleas with the rake to last all day. 

If you dont see them up on the sand as I described them try digging blind right where the breaking waves are hitting the sand. I never get many doing that but when they are hard to find a few is better than none. 

Good luck out there


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Combat,thanks for the extensive reply.When you say look for a pattern of v's in the sand do you mean a bubble formation of v's or like a indenture shaped as a V in the sand? Wheres the best place to buy a rake,I heard the ones at wally world dont last too long.Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Look here

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sandfles-17414/


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Best way I can describe the little v's is this. If you have ever been on a slow flowing stream and seen a stick poking up through the water. There is a little v pattern in the water right behind the stick. Same thing with fleas. They stick up the antannae as the water flows back into the surf making that little v.

When you look down the surf if they are a distance from you they look kind of like a fuzzy spot in otherwise smooth sand. Thing is the fuzzy spot comes and goes. You are going to know exactly what I am talking about the first time you see it. 

I have had the best luck by looking down the surf, spotting them, walking down to them staying up out of the surf in the dry sand, wait for the surf to pull back, spot them again and pounce with the rake. It always amazes me how many of those little critters you can get in one scoop. I have found if you try to walk up on the fleas in the wet sand they sense you coming and most of them are gone when you take scoop. Being "stealthy" has worked best for me. 

I dont know where you are located but I got my flea rake at Top Gun in Orange Beach. I dont remember it being that expensive. I have kept it well rinsed after use and it has lasted me through at least eight years of fishing in Alabama, Flordia and Texas. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Combat Pay thanks for the response! I will use your advice today and just go to the beach looking for sand fleas.I'm starting to get what you mean by looking for the "V" pattern in the water.And I didnt know you had to sneak up on them,my last attempt I was just casually walking down the beach scooping up sand lol.HAvent bought a rake yet but did make one out of a make shift colliander from the kitchen and screwed on a iron handle on it.IT works great for finding shells on the beach but now hopefully I will fill it with those elusive little critters.Thanks again CP!!!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Banana Tom:
Thanks for link man.But the pics were removed(?) from that link.I did some seeking on the net and found a decent link with the pics:
http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------



## twitchintofish (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be in the Perdido Beach area starting Wed, any chance a local bait shop has live sand fleas? I am not able to pack all of my surf gear this time from Indiana. Thanks


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a WalFart flea rake. They will last a couple of years before rust gets them.
I walk the wet beach that is exposed upon wave retreat.
If you watch the retreating wave about 12 feet or so in front of you, you will see them scrurry for the ledge. 
They can hear or feel you walking. Seems like they like to group up.
I often walk and see none, then there will be a bunch in a small area. Then it will be blank again for several yards.
When you see a group going to the ledge, walk up and scoop that area of ledge reaching out to the deep side a foot.
I only rake a couple of inches into the sand, dragging the rake about two feet total before pulling up.
Let the next wave wash the sand out.
Pick them out of the rake and put them in your pocket.
Some wont run for the ledge so drag the area they ran from as you will get the ones thinking you wont find them.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

twitchintofish said:


> I will be in the Perdido Beach area starting Wed, any chance a local bait shop has live sand fleas? I am not able to pack all of my surf gear this time from Indiana. Thanks


Not likely live ones but frozen ones.


----------

